
New Redis Fork with SSL and Transactions - DrJosiah
http://www.dr-josiah.com/2018/04/yes-im-forking-redis-ssltls-transactions.html
======
DrJosiah
I'll be around here and in the similarly named Reddit post, feel free to ask
questions.

~~~
voidlogic
It looks like most of the discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16941992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16941992)

~~~
DrJosiah
Thank you! I didn't catch that when it started.

